

Amazon Adds $39 Fire TV Stick to Its Streaming Video Arsenal - macleanjr
http://recode.net/2014/10/27/amazon-adds-39-fire-tv-stick-to-its-streaming-video-arsenal/

======
melling
Looks like Prime Members can get it for $19 for the next 2 days.

